# Anyone just wrote the 442A Exam or preparing for it



## RUSKES (6 mo ago)

Yes, I did


----------



## Obert (Aug 29, 2021)

RUSKES said:


> Yes, I did


How many times have you wrote it?
Is there any different after using the 2021 code book?
Thanks


----------



## veganmayonnaise (2 mo ago)

I'm preparing for it now and I need the same materials. You may try to find here some of them, people often share them. Honestly, there is no newer than 2018 information for this exam. I was so scared about math but I got a lot of knowledge thanks to this source https://plainmath.net/textbooks/176-precalculus-mathematics-for-calculus-7/928-exercise-1 I've used for my study tasks. Wish you luck, just do your best!🙏


----------



## Obert (Aug 29, 2021)

veganmayonnaise said:


> I'm preparing for it now and I need the same materials. You may try to find here some of them, people often share them. Honestly, there is no newer than 2018 information for this exam. I was so scared about math but I got a lot of knowledge thanks to this source I've used for my study tasks. Wish you luck, just do your best!🙏


Thanks man. I was so scared about the industry practice since this is all about your experience. This parts is hard to study also.
By the way, what time will you go to write the exam?


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I am not sure @veganmayonnaise is writing the same exam since there is a USA flag on his profile.

Cheers

John


----------



## Obert (Aug 29, 2021)

Navyguy said:


> I am not sure @veganmayonnaise is writing the same exam since there is a USA flag on his profile.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


Oh, you are right. I just realise that flag on his profile.
Anyway, hope that he moved to BC and writing the same exam.

Cheers


----------

